# HDD controller help



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

Mandriva seems to not want to pick up my controller .. my board is an ABIT AB9Pro? any help?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 7, 2007)

i cant get any help with this?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 7, 2007)

going kubuntu .. seeing i cant get help ...


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

Going to kubuntu is a good move as i will like you now  Changing OS wont help that much as they all use the same kind of kernel, just newer or older 

Pastebin or dump lspci, so we can find out the name of the controller. or you can look at the board.

We will then look up the kernel driver for that controller.

Google, then 
man Module name       for options + information

After doing that we see if it has been initiated, and if there are any errors

dmesg | grep moduleName

If the OS hasnt realised to load it we do

sudo modprobe ModuleName

and if that works then we put it into

/etc/modprobe.d/ something or other  (i forget, aint on linux atm)

Get back to us


----------

